# replace tbolt entire shell?



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

so i bought a used tbolt last weekned. it works great and the lcd is perfect but the body is utter crap. i want to replace the entire shell and back + buy a rezound 1620mAh battery. has anyone attemtped to do this mod and if soo how hard was it? does it look 100% new when done?


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

tekhna said:


> If we don't tell you, will you sell the Thunderbolt and go away?


Haha, that's brutal.
Hey fixxer, got a link for disassembly on my home computer, shoot it your way in a bit when i get home.

Tapatalkn with my T-Bolt


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Classicmm said:


> Haha, that's brutal.
> Hey fixxer, got a link for disassembly on my home computer, shoot it your way in a bit when i get home.
> 
> Tapatalkn with my T-Bolt


Appreciate it.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Double post*


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

Here ya go:

http://www.youtube.com/user/pdaparts#p/u/2/v3rjgVsSWxQ

HTH


----------



## RainyDay (Aug 24, 2011)

Replacing the shell is easy just a few screws and a little prying.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Classicmm said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...u/2/v3rjgVsSWxQ
> 
> HTH


thanks for this, im going to get the new body in a week or so and do it. looks fairly easy as im going to pass my tbolt down to my wife when i get a new phone next month.


----------



## Classicmm (Nov 7, 2011)

Your welcome n good luck.

Tapatalkn with my T-Bolt


----------

